# how crucial is the amount of protein you take in a day ?



## samdm94 (Dec 2, 2012)

basically my protein intake should be 220 grams of protein a day but as im skint i can easily manage 120 so that leaves 100 grams, do i need to be getting that extra 100 grams or could i settle for around 150 grams ?

(sorry if the question isnt very clear + im a newbie if that helps)


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What is that based on mate?


----------



## T5dean (Dec 29, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> What is that based on mate?


I'm presuming it based on the fact he weighs 230lb so is aiming for 220g of protein. 1g per 1lb?


----------



## T5dean (Dec 29, 2012)

220lb, sorry.


----------



## samdm94 (Dec 2, 2012)

yes thats it mate


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't worry too much about it. The main thing is that you're consuming enough calories to support muscle growth. Most diets would include enough protein. I read somewhere that you can tell if you're protein deficient if your muscles continue to ache 3 days after a workout.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You cant run a Chieftan Tank on the same amount of fuel you would a Ford Fiesta.

You wanna be big, you eat big...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It all depends what your goals are bulking or cutting? but if you cant afford anymore protein then that is your limit whatever .


----------



## samdm94 (Dec 2, 2012)

so basically even though im new to bodybuilding i wont ever get big as i can get 220 grams of protein in me ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

samdm94 said:


> so basically even though im new to bodybuilding i wont ever get big as i can get 220 grams of protein in me ?


You will get lean and defined but no mate you need to eat big to get big.

Eggs are not expensive and good for protein.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I always ask guys how much do they want to weigh, or how big do they want to be?

Then simply eat and train like mad till you get there.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mate we need to see your diet and training to help you we also need your stats. I understand you are skint but there are ways around food intake.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How skint? and is the skintness a temporary thing? waiting till payday then you can buy some whey ?

Or are you trying to get the size of the hulk on £5 a day ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP, this is a fu*king expensive hobby unfortunatly and there are no short cuts to eating and training.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dezw said:


> I always ask guys how much do they want to weigh, or how big do they want to be?
> 
> Then simply eat and train like mad till you get there.


Trouble with that question though, I had a weight and size I wanted to be, then the more I get into it the bigger I want to get. Now I don't have a target weight, so I'll be eating and training like mad until I can't do it anymore.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

how tall are you? if your 220lbs and new to body building, your either tall and thin, or short and high fat%....or somewhere in the middle lol.

post your stats up bud.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

To the OP, I came up with a basic plan to get 305g protein per day along with my carb and fat macros for £30 a week. Is there no way you can afford this?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MF88 said:


> To the OP, I came up with a basic plan to get 305g protein per day along with my carb and fat macros for £30 a week. Is there no way you can afford this?


Atleast tell the poor guy what your plan was then he can see if he can keep up lol


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

MF88 said:


> To the OP, I came up with a basic plan to get 305g protein per day along with my carb and fat macros for £30 a week. Is there no way you can afford this?


305g a day? Crikey


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is some interesting reading about how much protein you need to consume to build muscle

http://www.theiflife.com/how-much-protein-per-day-build-muscle/


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Trouble with that question though, I had a weight and size I wanted to be, then the more I get into it the bigger I want to get. Now I don't have a target weight, so I'll be eating and training like mad until I can't do it anymore.


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

MF88 said:


> To the OP, I came up with a basic plan to get 305g protein per day along with my carb and fat macros for £30 a week. Is there no way you can afford this?


Really ? I wouldn't mind seeing that, where is it at ?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Really ? I wouldn't mind seeing that, where is it at ?


Me too.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MF88 would you mind sharing that plan please mate?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

^^ me too!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Atleast tell the poor guy what your plan was then he can see if he can keep up lol


Lots of tuna and chicken basically, a few shakes thrown in. 305g protein, 305g carbs, 110g fats, in total with these specific foods 3755 cals. No junk food either, but I've chosen to bulk instead of cut as I was going to in Jan so I'll probably have a few McDonald's or chippy, I'm not perfect.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@MF88 you are about to be the people's champ


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Lots of tuna and chicken basically, a few shakes thrown in. 305g protein, 305g carbs, 110g fats, in total with these specific foods 3755 cals. No junk food either, but I've chosen to bulk instead of cut as I was going to in Jan so I'll probably have a few McDonald's or chippy, I'm not perfect.


Tuna and chicken ain't too cheap... I was expecting to she sh*t loads of eggs...surely it must have cost you more than 30beans?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

It's 1g per lb of lean muscle weight. not total , so u don't need 230g ED. say for instance u would be 230lbs with 20%body fat.

Take 46lb off.

184g protein ED as an example


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

madocks said:


> How skint? and is the skintness a temporary thing? waiting till payday then you can buy some whey ?
> 
> *Or are you trying to get the size of the hulk on £5 a day* ?


10 pots of lidl cottage cheese £4.40 thats around 260g protein so could be done if he ate a few eggs aswell :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Tuna and chicken ain't too cheap... I was expecting to she sh*t loads of eggs...surely it must have cost you more than 30beans?


Can you give us a complete breakdown of your intakes please as i am really interested how you accomplished this. Thanks mate.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> MF88 would you mind sharing that plan please mate?


It's nothing to get carried away over, just a basic plan with foods that I like to eat that fit in with my work. Toast in morning with a shake 504cal, 100g chicken breast sandwich, tuna mayo sandwich, something sweet thrown in after the sarnies at work 1272cal, 400g chicken breast, tin of tuna and pasta mayo with a shake for dinner 1512cal, mass gainer shake later at night 467cal. In total 3755cal, 306p/313c/109f.

Obviously I didn't factor in the one off cost of buying the whey each month.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

We have no stats to work macros out yet though.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

im 170lbs and aim for 200. but i need to fit 3000 cals in and its got to come from somewhere.

with 184 protien for his LBM - 736 cals, wheres the other 2500 coming from?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @MF88 you are about to be the people's champ


Wish I hadn't opened my mouth, everyone thinks it's the second coming.

My way won't be the same way other people like it, but it hits my macros so I'm happy to do it.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Just try and get in 160+ g protein and train like fcuk - you'll be champion!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Wish I hadn't opened my mouth, everyone thinks it's the second coming.
> 
> My way won't be the same way other people like it, but it hits my macros so I'm happy to do it.


LOLOL @ second coming


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

samdm94 said:


> basically my protein intake should be 220 grams of protein a day but as im skint i can easily manage 120 so that leaves 100 grams, do i need to be getting that extra 100 grams or could i settle for around 150 grams ?
> 
> (sorry if the question isnt very clear + im a newbie if that helps)


always on the hunt for known protein brands discounted. only yesterday, morrisons, maximuscle promax 454g tub 10.43 pounds <reduced half price> bought all tubs. and maximuscle site are doing bundle offers as well as. then again, if you go direct to houtukdeals.com and type maximuscle <or other known brand> you could get extra discount on top of, if someone shouts out discount codes. with maximuscle site, 3 tubs of maximuscle promax 908g tubs for 79 pounds. but with further discount could become affordable?? and also last night, ordered first time with tesco, and got 10 pounds discount for first time customer on an in-store promotion for john west tuna light lunches. then again?? eggs are as good as of course. no way am i near two-hundred grams of protein daily.. yet.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Plus I should add, I'm gonna be upping the protein intake gradually as I'm hoping to start a cycle in the summer. Don't hold me to that though.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Can you give us a complete breakdown of your intakes please as i am really interested how you accomplished this. Thanks mate.


Accomplish what exactly?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

andwin37 said:


> always on the hunt for known protein brands discounted. only yesterday, morrisons, maximuscle promax 454g tub 10.43 pounds <reduced half price> bought all tubs. and maximuscle site are doing bundle offers as well as. then again, if you go direct to houtukdeals.com and type maximuscle <or other known brand> you could get extra discount on top of, if someone shouts out discount codes. with maximuscle site, 3 tubs of maximuscle promax 908g tubs for 79 pounds. but with further discount could become affordable?? and also last night, ordered first time with tesco, and got 10 pounds discount for first time customer on an in-store promotion for john west tuna light lunches. then again?? eggs are as good as of course. no way am i near two-hundred grams of protein daily.. yet.


I would never pay £80 for less than 3kg of whey. So much better out there.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry i meant samdm94 stats.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Accomplish what exactly?


The macros breakdown is what i meant.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

MF88

GET RIPPED ON £30 A WEEK

or your money back!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

£30 a week i,m in.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

andwin37 said:


> always on the hunt for known protein brands discounted. only yesterday, morrisons, maximuscle promax 454g tub 10.43 pounds <reduced half price> bought all tubs. and maximuscle site are doing bundle offers as well as. then again, if you go direct to houtukdeals.com and type maximuscle <or other known brand> you could get extra discount on top of, if someone shouts out discount codes. with maximuscle site, 3 tubs of maximuscle promax 908g tubs for 79 pounds. but with further discount could become affordable?? and also last night, ordered first time with tesco, and got 10 pounds discount for first time customer on an in-store promotion for john west tuna light lunches. then again?? eggs are as good as of course. no way am i near two-hundred grams of protein daily.. yet.


As soon as i saw you mention the word Maximuscle i could not take this post seriously...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Still waiting.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

HJL said:


> MF88
> 
> GET RIPPED ON £30 A WEEK
> 
> or your money back!


Scrap the money back part and I'll do it.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> As soon as i saw you mention the word Maximuscle i could not take this post seriously...


I saw Maximuscle, looked at the join date and it all fell in to place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Gonna have to make better friends with chickens I reckon.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been eating 400gms a day for the past 5 weeks.

Makes me p1ss like a pedigree racehorse!!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

andwin37 said:


> always on the hunt for known protein brands discounted. only yesterday, morrisons, maximuscle promax 454g tub 10.43 pounds <reduced half price> bought all tubs. and maximuscle site are doing bundle offers as well as. then again, if you go direct to houtukdeals.com and type maximuscle <or other known brand> you could get extra discount on top of, if someone shouts out discount codes. with maximuscle site, 3 tubs of maximuscle promax 908g tubs for 79 pounds. but with further discount could become affordable?? and also last night, ordered first time with tesco, and got 10 pounds discount for first time customer on an in-store promotion for john west tuna light lunches. then again?? eggs are as good as of course. no way am i near two-hundred grams of protein daily.. yet.


Dude, Maximuscle = Massive mark up on price. Have a looksie at some other brands where you can buy bulk for cheaper. MP, BBW, etc


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

If your struggling for calories and protein full fat or gold top milk is one of the easiest ways to get 1200kcal and about 60g of protein. It's about what £1.60 for 2litres of full fat one of those a day plus your normal food your sorted.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Scrap the money back part and I'll do it.


Hey MF 88 Give us all your stats and pictures that are verified and i will be following closley. GAME ON.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> The macros breakdown is what i meant.


I think you've got me confused with mf88 I wasnt the one making said claims


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OOPS sorry bud.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

3kg chicken, £15, 24 eggs, £2.50, 3kg mince, £9 - £26.50 plus shakes, and carbs and fruit and veg, ect, probs 40 quid wud be ok.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Cheapest way to buy decent meat (not pumped full of water to increase the weight and therefore lower the percentage protein content) and often also dairy is from a farm shop or abattoir - saves a lot compared to the supermarkets, especially if you buy bulk where you can often negotiate a lower price once you've bought from the same place a few times and they know you.

In respect of how much protein to have for optimal muscle hypertrophy, there's no definitive answer as nutritional science is not at the point of knowing that yet... there's likely an interactive factor with exercise type and energy intake, so the precise amount of protein to take in per kg body weight is probably not the same for all people in all conditions.

I think for someone not using AAS or insulin there generally doesn't seem to be much benefit to muscle growth when people go above 3g per kg total body weight (roughly 1.5g per 1lb body weight), but for fat loss diets a higher amount can still be beneficial I think. I wouldn't ever go below 2g per kg body weight personally, even though some studies suggest it might be ok in the short term - reason being is that you are looking to grow, and the body I think is more likely to adapt via hypertrophy if it's getting the protein to support the muscle mass you are trying to grow into, rather than simply just enough protein to maintain what you currently have.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry guys but couldnt help it. JUST WATCHING THE TUMBLEWEED PASS LOL.


----------



## samdm94 (Dec 2, 2012)

sorry for the late reply !

220 pounds

roughly 25 % body fat, going by an internet site !

my supps are usn creatine and my protein whey


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

you can get 5kg of protein for about £45 thats around 80% concentrate. Have 125 grams of that a day on top of what you're already eating to get the extra protein you're missing. 5kg will last you 40 days= just over £1 a day


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

MF88 said:


> To the OP, I came up with a basic plan to get 305g protein per day along with my carb and fat macros for £30 a week. Is there no way you can afford this?


I can get mine down to £30 a week on a bulk 

With about 450-550g protein if I've worked it out right

Carbs about 327g


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> I can get mine down to £30 a week on a bulk
> 
> With about 450-550g protein if I've worked it out right
> 
> Carbs about 327g


You're gonna wish you never opened your mouth mate.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

MF88 said:


> You're gonna wish you never opened your mouth mate.


Uh ohhh


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> Uh ohhh


Just realised my post sounded like a threat :laugh:


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

OK I will probably get loads of angry replies from people affiliated with supp companies, or probably even have laser sights on my head and contracts out on me for saying this:

PROTEIN NEEDS ARE HIGHLY EXAGGERATED!

This is coming from someone who believed in the super high protein crap for years, and I even put all my mates on protein shakes by convincing them they needed extra protein. But now, I dont really count how much I eat but I know its less than before, yet I'm stronger and look better. I think 150g a day is plenty for most people, the rest is a waste of money and food in most cases.

Extra protein is more important on a diet, but when gaining, CARBS HAVE A PROTEIN SPARING EFFECT!!!!

Now i dont believe in HIT training, but if MIKE MENTZER was as big as he was on about 70-80g protein a day, i think we are all being fooled.

Protein sells for a lot, all the muscle mags pimp it out. They cant sell rice or oats in a tub for £40+ !!

Put it like this, a gorilla eats leaves, fruits etc, some insects, and is a big strong mutherf0cka! Our genes dictate how big we will be. If we eat lower protein, our bodies become more efficient at using it. And training increases feed efficiency massively also. Some of the biggest people iv known/seen dont stress about protein.

Dont get me wrong, i still eat relatively high protein (and have a post workout shake) compared to the couch potato, but even on steroids 1g per lb bodyweight is plenty.

Bottom line, dont stress about your intake of protein too much. Just eat enough food. Remember, stress/worry kills muscle mass. My life is more enjoyable now that my obsession with protein is under control.

Jay


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

But you still love tuna so much you named yourself tuna man


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe this to be true, the amount of protein you 'need' seems to keep increasing yet banging in more protein doesnt always mean your guna get bigger, lifting heavier weights with better form doesnt mean you will get bigger either (has anyone ever seen a powerlifting comp). GENETICS!

My ol grandad worked hard as hell all his life, skinny fcker at 10 stone but at 75 hes still ripped to bits AND he has some mean looking forearms brimming with thick veins. As strong as he still is and as much as the old git eats more than me hes never put weight on.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> But you still love tuna so much you named yourself tuna man


Lol I actually hate tuna, cant stand it, it takes ages to eat. The solution? whack it in a blender with some juice, blitz, down it! Cheap, and very easy to digest as its already a very fine suspension/liquid!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tuna_man said:


> Lol I actually hate tuna, cant stand it, it takes ages to eat. The solution? whack it in a blender with some juice, blitz, down it! Cheap, and very easy to digest as its already a very fine suspension/liquid!


You my friend are a wrong un!!


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Its the likes of mens health magazine and flex that get ppl thinking "oh well this bb pro consumes so much of this and that and hes huge".

If only it was that simple.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Pro BBers are some of the most unhealthy people alive. Many cant climb a flight of stairs without sweating and becoming out of breath severely.

Most pros actually eat tons of junk food, and live at mcdonalds, taco bell, piza hut, kfc etc in the offseason. Its a case of 'Do as I say and not as I do' !!


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Remember, half of the mag is basically ads for sh1tty overpriced supps that do next to nothing. The ads pay the magazine owners, so the magazine has a duty to pimp out the products in their 'scientific' articles


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep exactly what arnie said in his book. Joe Weider being the worlds biggest american gobshat. Just follow what you thinks right. Compound lifts, eat as often as you can, cut out bad carbs and sugary shat and chances are theres a good physique waiting at the other end.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

tuna_man said:


> Lol I actually hate tuna, cant stand it, it takes ages to eat. The solution? whack it in a blender with some juice, blitz, down it! Cheap, and very easy to digest as its already a very fine suspension/liquid!


My man! classic tuna with orange juice hah love it :laugh:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

tuna_man said:


> OK I will probably get loads of angry replies from people affiliated with supp companies, or probably even have laser sights on my head and contracts out on me for saying this:
> 
> PROTEIN NEEDS ARE HIGHLY EXAGGERATED!
> 
> ...


So where should you get the extra calories from? Carbs or fat?


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

SkinnyJ said:


> So where should you get the extra calories from? Carbs or fat?


From a mixture of both, fat is easier to get calories from as it has 9 kcal per gram, but carbs are the preferred fuel for muscle. This depends on what your body handles easiest, and what you prefer, but as long as its healthy fats and good carbs you cannot go wrong.

One thing is for sure though, we definitely dont eat protein for its calories, as it only has 4kcal per gram, and even then, your body wastes about 20-35% of the energy available from protein as heat (called the thermic effect of food).

So protein is extremely inefficient as a calorie source, and high protein foods tend to be the hardest to eat, chew, digest, are the least tasty (in most peoples opinions, unless you like chewing endless chicken breasts), and COST THE MOST.

They are also the least environmentally friendly to produce (think energy pyramids, loss of energy between levels).

And whats worst, most excess amino acids in the liver are converted to sugars, or saturated fat. A rather boring, expensive, way to add saturated fat and sugar into your diet, and acidify your body (which is bad!)


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok thanks, so the 40 40 20 % macro break down is a load of ****e?


----------



## will2103 (Nov 24, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> So where should you get the extra calories from? Carbs or fat?


What would you recommend then for me then? I'm 157lbs and bulking on 156p/390c/104f, about 3120 cals. Good or bad in your opinion?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I'd say life and death


----------



## lauren.maftel (Jan 16, 2013)

Our protein needs depend on our age, size, and activity level. The standard method used by nutritionists to estimate our minimum daily protein requirement is to multiply the body weight in kilograms by .8, or weight in pounds by .37. This is the number of grams of protein that should be the daily minimum. According to this method, a person weighing 150 lbs. should eat 55 grams of protein per day, a 200-pound person should get 74 grams, and a 250-pound person should eat 92 grams.

Hope this thread reply will help you

Source-jintropin


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lauren.maftel said:


> Our protein needs depend on our age, size, and activity level. The standard method used by nutritionists to estimate our minimum daily protein requirement is to multiply the body weight in kilograms by .8, or weight in pounds by .37. This is the number of grams of protein that should be the daily minimum. According to this method, a person weighing 150 lbs. should eat 55 grams of protein per day, a 200-pound person should get 74 grams, and a 250-pound person should eat 92 grams.
> 
> Hope this thread reply will help you
> 
> Source-jintropin


That is a bit low for my taste.

If I had to make up the other calories in my macros that would be too many carbs and I probably would gain weight.

What is the source jintropin all about?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Cheapest way to buy decent meat (not pumped full of water to increase the weight and therefore lower the percentage protein content) and often also dairy is from a farm shop or abattoir - saves a lot compared to the supermarkets, especially if you buy bulk where you can often negotiate a lower price once you've bought from the same place a few times and they know you.
> 
> In respect of how much protein to have for optimal muscle hypertrophy, there's no definitive answer as nutritional science is not at the point of knowing that yet... there's likely an interactive factor with exercise type and energy intake, so the precise amount of protein to take in per kg body weight is probably not the same for all people in all conditions.
> 
> I think for someone not using AAS or insulin there generally doesn't seem to be much benefit to muscle growth when people go above 3g per kg total body weight (roughly 1.5g per 1lb body weight), but for fat loss diets a higher amount can still be beneficial I think. I wouldn't ever go below 2g per kg body weight personally, even though some studies suggest it might be ok in the short term - reason being is that you are looking to grow, and the body I think is more likely to adapt via hypertrophy if it's getting the protein to support the muscle mass you are trying to grow into, rather than simply just enough protein to maintain what you currently have.


I recommend a minimum of 2.2g per kg for naturals during a bulk, and 3.3 per kg for bulkers on AAS. Apparently there is upcoming research on this by Eric Helms so if you come across it when it's released, tag me or send a PM please.

There isn't any evidence that a very high protein intake is dangerous, so it's better to have too much, than too little.

OP, the guy I'm training has a very tight budget, we were going to use whey for convienince out on the road but he can't afford it now. Buy large amounts of eggs from supermarkets, they do 30 eggs for something like £3 in Tesco! Don't buy meat from a supermarket, find a butchers (I use an online one) and buy in bulk. I had saved money to buy food before I even started bulking so that I had a supplies, and I could buy little bits along the way which wouldn't break the bank.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

rectus said:


> I recommend a minimum of 2.2g per kg for naturals during a bulk, and 3.3 per kg for bulkers on AAS. Apparently there is upcoming research on this by Eric Helms so if you come across it when it's released, tag me or send a PM please.
> 
> There isn't any evidence that a very high protein intake is dangerous, so it's better to have too much, than too little.
> 
> OP, the guy I'm training has a very tight budget, we were going to use whey for convienince out on the road but he can't afford it now. Buy large amounts of eggs from supermarkets, they do 30 eggs for something like £3 in Tesco! Don't buy meat from a supermarket, find a butchers (I use an online one) and buy in bulk. I had saved money to buy food before I even started bulking so that I had a supplies, and I could buy little bits along the way which wouldn't break the bank.


Nice, i'll look out for that research... any idea on where it'll be published?

I kind of agree with those ballpark figures, and also agree that so long as mineral intake is decent from plant based food sources or supp's the claims that a high protein intake is a risk to healthy kidneys is a myth... the only problems occur when high protein actually displaces fruit and veg intake, and kidney stone and osteoporosis risk goes up, but the problem even here is really a dietary imbalance, not simply a risk associated with high protein only.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

very. If i drop below a certain amount, i literally shrink.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> OP, this is a fu*king expensive hobby unfortunatly and there are no short cuts to eating and training.


You got that rite food shopping all the time, gotta get them eggs, cheap but go a long way!!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i take in 2g but i will change that up now and again....OP everyone will tell u this amount and that amount your body is ur own and no1 elses so we can all just give u a general idea of what we do!

some like 1.5g some like 3g per lb of body weight or lean mass.........its all trial and error......just eat the damn food!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> You got that rite food shopping all the time, gotta get them eggs, cheap but go a long way!!!!


I am spending a fu*king fortune mate.

food over a ton a week, gear and prep added to that. wife will be leaving me :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Nice, i'll look out for that research... any idea on where it'll be published?


No sorry, I'll try to keep my eyes open.

This is his website, this article talks about protein intake but I haven't read it myself as I am content with what I already know: http://www.3dmusclejourney.com/2011-06qa.php


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am spending a fu*king fortune mate.
> 
> food over a ton a week, gear and prep added to that. wife will be leaving me :lol:


gym fee, food,gear its a monthly outgoing that never ends!!!

you get out what you put in milky you know the drill, hope alls well fella. im back on the board now, needed time off, hurt my back doing deads


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am spending a fu*king fortune mate.
> 
> food over a ton a week, gear and prep added to that. wife will be leaving me :lol:


because of all the c*cks you're having to suck for whey money?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rectus said:


> because of all the c*cks you're having to suck for whey money?


Yeah good one, funny and all that..


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah good one, funny and all that..
> 
> View attachment 107782


I'm sorry but I don't think that was an appropriate use of the facepalm. There is an epidemic of meme misuse on this forum.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rectus said:


> I'm sorry but I don't think that was an appropriate use of the facepalm. There is an epidemic of meme misuse on this forum.


I couldnt be ar*ed looking for one that said " YAWN " TBH so l thought it would do.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> I couldnt be ar*ed looking for one that said " YAWN " TBH so l thought it would do.


Well you obviously didn't appreciate my harmless banter, so we might as well go somewhere worthwhile with it. People do actually do this to pay for gear and supplements when at a high level. The amounts these guys take in unbelievable, and the food intake is insane. If they don't have any sponsors they have to get their money from somewhere... and it's from selling their bodies.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rectus said:


> Well you obviously didn't appreciate my harmless banter, so we might as well go somewhere worthwhile with it. People do actually do this to pay for gear and supplements when at a high level. The amounts these guys take in unbelievable, and the food intake is insane. If they don't have any sponsors they have to get their money from somewhere... and it's from selling their bodies.


I am very aware of that but clearly that was not what my original point as you and l both know.

The problem we have ATM at this is not specifically aimed at you but there are a few too many on here now who just post stupid comments on every rotten thread you go on in the name of banter or humour.

One or two of which are being discussed in the MOD lounge.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

the more protein i take the more i grow

most really big guys i know are on high amounts aswell, not all but most

thats why we use drug to increase synthesis so may aswell take advantage IMO


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am spending a fu*king fortune mate.
> 
> food over a ton a week, gear and prep added to that. wife will be leaving me :lol:


My wife has left me over it!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> My wife has left me over it!!


Seriously ?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am very aware of that but clearly that was not what my original point as you and l both know.
> 
> The problem we have ATM at this is not specifically aimed at you but there are a few too many on here now who just post stupid comments on every rotten thread you go on in the name of banter or humour.
> 
> One or two of which are being discussed in the MOD lounge.


Of course you're aware of the insider information, but not everybody who reads this thread will be. I'd like to think my previous post in this thread provided good information, and in the interest of balance I think this entitles me to post an immature comment.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dtlv said:


> Nice, i'll look out for that research... any idea on where it'll be published?
> 
> I kind of agree with those ballpark figures, and also agree that so long as mineral intake is decent from plant based food sources or supp's the claims that a high protein intake is a risk to healthy kidneys is a myth... the only problems occur when high protein actually displaces fruit and veg intake, and kidney stone and osteoporosis risk goes up, but the problem even here is really a dietary imbalance, not simply a risk associated with high protein only.


Nice post det, but it is simply not just nutrition as a nutrient thing, pH balance comes to mind here.

Minerals buffer acid, and due to alot of us training lactic acid will need a bit of help considering all that protein we take in.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Milky said:


> Seriously ?


With a few other misdemeanours as well, lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Nice post det, but it is simply not just nutrition as a nutrient thing, pH balance comes to mind here.
> 
> Minerals buffer acid, and due to alot of us training lactic acid will need a bit of help considering all that protein we take in.


Yeah, I see what you are saying... I do believe though that rather than short term things like exercise induced lacticacidosis, the real problems are more the long term sustained low grade general acidosis... kind of like I was suggesting the other day with cortisol, short term fairly high elevations ok, but low grade constant elevations not so good at all.

I could be wrong, but that's my take on it.


----------

